
Apple Patents Peer-To-Peer Mobile Banking - carbonr
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/31/apple-patents-crowdsourced-peer-to-peer-mobile-banking-that-could-use-itunes-to-provide-cash-on-demand/
======
carbonr
Mobile Banking, here they come!

